# the later report. pier



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

murdered the spanish. tried for a king. to crouded. they were going off though. black tips were getting air bourne. it was fun to watch.


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch, unfortunately at least the two on the right are juvenile kings, I suspect several others are as well. You can tell by the big drop in the laterrel line. I'm pretty sure kings have to be 24 inch's at the fork.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *floridafisherman (6/25/2008)*Nice catch, unfortunately at least the two on the right are juvenile kings, I suspect several others are as well. You can tell by the big drop in the laterrel line. I'm pretty sure kings have to be 24 inch's at the fork.


I noticed the very same thing.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

nice fish, but agreed you might want to remove the pic.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

i measured them any way, all are at least 24 anyway


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

maybe the far one was too small but that one looked like a spanish


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

best way to tell, look at the dorsal fin.... if it has a grey dorsal, it's a king.... if the front of the dorsal is pitch black, it's a spanish....

and honestly, the 24" king rule should be lowered to 18", 

#1, they are better eating.

#2, as soon as you pull a king or spanish out of the water, no matter how fast you get them in, they will die.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *CoochieSmootchie (6/26/2008)*That's only half true VS200B.


please elaberate on the subject ooh wise one


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Every undersized King i released over the weekend swam away with just as much fight as they were brought in on. I can't agree with the every one released dies.:nonono


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Iagree with VS if your pullin up on the pier thier dead meat Maybe off a boat a lively release is possible. Cost me 180.00 bucks last time I did'nt look good!:doh


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *$$2fish (6/26/2008)*Every undersized King i released over the weekend swam away with just as much fight as they were brought in on. I can't agree with the every one released dies.:nonono


mackerels and tunas are fish that constantly have to swim to survive, unlike redfish and trout...

if they come out of the water for more than about 20 seconds, they're toast.... they suficate from no oxygen, and when you throw them back, it may look like they swim off, but they don't get very far...

in either case, it doesn't matter..... flipper or a shark will eat it eventually.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Iwas out there all day they wouldn't listen to me when i told them that they were kings, i bet 10 people left with there 15 fish limit of the wrong species!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JHOGUE (6/27/2008)*Iwas out there all day they wouldn't listen to me when i told them that they were kings, i bet 10 people left with there 15 fish limit of the wrong species!!!!!!!!!!!!


ooooowelll


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

im prettty sure that all my fish were spanish. i know the difference.


----------

